# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Delivery report problem during sms sending

## Nakul Mhasalkar

Hello


I use Ozeki ng to send sms through database user.

The problem: After sending the sms, its status will not be "delivered".

It remains "sent" despite the delivery reports arrive through the service provider connection.

I followed this setup guide carefully, I installed the database user again and again, but the problem is still alive.


Please, help me!!!!


Nakul

----------

